# Colorado 14ers Hold Local Player Tryouts



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Broomfield, Colo. - The Colorado 14ers basketball club today announced the first three of eight local player tryout dates and locations in an effort to find local talent for the 2006-07 NBA Development League season. Tryouts will be held Oct. 13 and 14 at the Pepsi Center (Denver, Colo.) and Oct 15 at the Cheyenne (Wyo.) YMCA. There will be a two-and-a-half hour morning and evening session on each date.

Additional tryout dates are tentatively set for Sept. 23 (Pueblo), Sept. 24 (Colorado Springs), the weekend of Sept. 30 (Greeley) and Oct. 8 (Boulder). Confirmed dates and locations will be announced soon.

The first 40 players to register at each site will be accepted for tryouts. The top five at each site will be selected for a final tryout tentatively scheduled on Oct. 21 at the Broomfield Event Center. 14ers head coach Joe Wolf will invite the top two overall to attend training camp, starting Nov. 12.

"These tryouts will be a good opportunity to look beyond the players that are a part of the Draft and potentially find local talent," said Wolf. "The new movie Invincible is a good example of what we are trying to do here. There is always a chance that we could stumble upon the next Vince Papale."

Those interested in tryouts need to complete a registration form, player disclosure form and player release and eligibility form (attached). Also, send a cashier's check for $125 made payable to Joe Wolf (Mail all to 555 Eldorado Blvd., Suite 200, Broomfield, CO 80021).

Colorado is one of seven new markets and 12 teams for 2006-07. The 14ers will join the Albuquerque Thunderbirds, Anaheim Arsenal, Bakersfield Jam, Idaho Stampede and Los Angeles D-Fenders to make up the Western Division. The Arkansas RimRockers, Austin Toros, Dakota Wizards, Fort Worth Flyers, Sioux Falls Sky Force and Tulsa 66ers will comprise the Eastern Division.

The 14ers' 50-game regular season schedule features 30 contests within the Western Division and 39 weekend games (Fri-Sun). In addition, the first ever D-League All-Star Game is set for Saturday, Feb. 17, to be played during Jam Session at the 2007 NBA All-Star Weekend in Las Vegas.

Season seats are available now for the 2006-07 season by calling 303-465-HOOP. Season seats range from $10-$37 per game. For more information on season tickets and a full list of season ticket holder benefits, visit www.BroomfieldEventCenter.com.


----------



## ScottVdub (Jul 9, 2002)

truebluefan said:


> Broomfield, Colo. - The Colorado 14ers basketball club today announced the first three of eight local player tryout dates and locations in an effort to find local talent for the 2006-07 NBA Development League season. Tryouts will be held Oct. 13 and 14 at the Pepsi Center (Denver, Colo.) and Oct 15 at the Cheyenne (Wyo.) YMCA. There will be a two-and-a-half hour morning and evening session on each date.
> 
> Additional tryout dates are tentatively set for Sept. 23 (Pueblo), Sept. 24 (Colorado Springs), the weekend of Sept. 30 (Greeley) and Oct. 8 (Boulder). Confirmed dates and locations will be announced soon.
> 
> ...



Who pays 37 bucks for D league tickets?


----------

